
As a student in IT, is it normal that some HN's article are too complex for me? - ukah
Next year i&#x27;m going to go in my 4th year of IT studying, but i&#x27;m feeling simpleton in face of some articles here.
======
edburdo
Welcome to the team! We all feel that way at some point. Others have given
some excellent reasons why this happens... so I'll just leave you with a
quote.

"If you're the smartest person in the room, you're in the wrong room." \-
Someone on The Internet

~~~
ukah
Ahah love that's quote, but if we thinking about it, the world would be full
of rooms with only one person in each

------
NicoJuicy
If it's research, it's normal. The beauty of HN is in it's diversity. You
can't know everything, but we are all here to learn something, usefull or not.

Also, IT is an iterative process. Learn something and then something more. It
all adds up ;)

Ps. Add: Ask HN: to your title

~~~
ukah
I try to edit it, but i didn't seem to work. Thank you for your answer

------
konart
Well that's a strange question. We learn all our life. Depending on subeject
and it's level - you will find articles too complex for you even 30 years from
now.

You won't face times when _any_ subject will be a kids' literature for you.

~~~
ukah
Yeah i know, but IT is a subject that i love and i'm feeling frustrate when i
can't understand articles

